
Google PowerMeter - mshafrir
http://www.google.org/powermeter/howitworks.html
======
colinprince
I can almost imagine Google's inquisitive feelers crawling out of my computer,
down my power cord, into the electric wiring up to my meter.

They never supply something for free unless it will provide them the data they
crave.

Yes I know, "No personally identifying information will be shared" blah blah
blah but this such an obvious data grab.

~~~
sundeep
_They never supply something for free unless it will provide them the data
they crave._

Why should they supply you anything for free?

~~~
Retric
They can make money just from eyeballs, so they don't _need_ to use data.
Normally Google looks for data that increase the value of advertizing space
but I don't have any idea what they can do with you electric meater numbers.

~~~
sundeep
The data could be useful ...

There could a lot of data gleaned about TV viewers , for example .. by
analyzing power usage trends during tv show times. If a show is watched more ,
then advertisers would want to target that show more ...

------
drewjohnson
Bob Cringely has an interesting opinion about this
(<http://www.cringely.com/2009/02/power-to-the-people/>).

------
pkulak
That looks pretty cool. I've been toying with buying one of these for months:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ELJKLE>

------
bluefish
This is something I've wanted to work on for months, but I lack the EE
experience to do the physical side of things. Great to see it happening
though.

~~~
wmf
The clever thing is that there is no EE side; Google just imports power data
from the utilities.

